# How long were you with OH before you became pregnant?



## zlrckbdp

I'm just curious..

Alot of people joke that it's about time the Zack and I have a baby. We've been together over 4 years.

But some people are so damn rude! Yesterday, an older lady said "at least you too actually know each other, little girls run around having children with the first guy they meet on their first date."
The women had said this as I was sitting with my friend who is 17 weeks pregnant and has been with FOB for a month before becoming pregnant. 

I don't see a problem with it.. adults get married after knowing each other for only months.. 
People act like just because we are young we're completely stupid, and careless. 

I just want to shake some people!


----------



## Leopard

12 months here, well kind of obvious since we were TTC for 12 months :haha:


----------



## samisshort

I think older people are just ignorant, that's all really, especially if they weren't in our shoes :flower: I don't let them get to me, because they never _really_ understand our situations.

I was with my OH for only 2 months when I got pregnant. We officially started dating on April 4th, then over 4th of July weekend is when we conceived. But, even though we've only been together for a short time, I know we'll stay together :thumbup:


----------



## xSarahM

Me and FOB were together 10 months before we fell pregnant.
I think the age thing is ridiculous. How can you compare how good of a parent someone is depending on their age? Does that mean a 35 year old woman is a better parent than a 25 year old woman? Cause they're both 'acceptable' ages? :shrug:

My brother was 19 when he had his girls, and he's the most amazing Dad in the world.


----------



## bbyno1

6 years ish.


----------



## mommie2be

hahah, uhm, like a month and a half - two months. 
you guys make me look bad. :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

4 months :dohh:


----------



## zlrckbdp

mommie2be said:


> hahah, uhm, like a month and a half - two months.
> you guys make me look bad. :haha:

It doesn't make you look bad at all!

I'm sure most of us were having sex with our OH's in the first month of going out.. at least I hope soo :blush:


----------



## niki_nichole

We had been together for 1.5 years about


----------



## x__amour

Over a year.


----------



## AJE2012

Over two years, a lot of people kind of expect it seeing we live together, we just are not married....yet.


----------



## AirForceWife7

We dated for about 3 months :lol:


----------



## Kaisma

In a relationship for 5 months, although we had somthing going on before that for about 5 months. 

That's rude thing to say what she said!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Uhm... Haha, we were seeing eachother for a while, started dating 1st August and I became pregnant in July, so we technically weren't together. Then after the miscarriage we got pregnant after 3 months of being together. x


----------



## babycakes16

2 and a half years, but its like it counts for nothing because OH still doesnt want me to keep this baby, i'm going through hell with him right nw and there are sum girls on here who have the most supportive OHs and have only been together a few months.

As for the age, well thats rubbish as well we all know that has nothing to do with it really. If someones going to be a s*** parent then i don't think age really makes a difference...coz no matter what your mentality was like b4, having a baby should be enough to make u change :shrug:


----------



## Shanelley

I was with FOB for 2 years previously. However it was a violent relationship, and i spent 1 and a half of those 2 years, trying to leave him
it took me getting pregnant, and wanting the best for my baby girl for me to leave.
My baby girl saved me from the abuse. I love her. :)


----------



## KiwiMOM

me and my OH started going out when we were 13 :cloud9: BUT we broke up when we were 14 and just had a "thing" til the start of this year. We conceived on our 6 months of being back together. It's our 10 months today :)


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

we knew eachother for four months but were only dating for two :dohh: and now we're broken up but still friends :D


----------



## MrsDani

I think I got pregnant around a year and a month of dating, even though we have been engaged since our 3 month :blush: but we are getting married on valentines in 2012 :thumbup:


----------



## Ittybittyx

I got pregnant after a year and a half & was trying for a year:haha:.
But we also live on our own, have three jobs between us, & have our own reliable car. We almost never have an argument let alone fight. It is a very good relationship compared to my previous one.


----------



## babyylovee

5 lovelyyy years:cloud9:


----------



## SouthernC

With my OH for 8 years & a few months when we got pregnant, my due date is February 14, 2012, and our 9 year anniversary is February 22 :)


----------



## Jennaxo

4 months, but feels like a whole lot longer! :)


----------



## jemmie1994

zlrckbdp said:


> mommie2be said:
> 
> 
> hahah, uhm, like a month and a half - two months.
> you guys make me look bad. :haha:
> 
> It doesn't make you look bad at all!
> 
> I'm sure most of us were having sex with our OH's in the first month of going out.. at least I hope soo :blush:Click to expand...

:blush: i had sex with OH day after meeting him, had been 'seeing him' for 4 month when i got pregnant then we started saying we were actually in a relationship :thumbup:


----------



## MummyTinks

Two weeks-ish :blush:


The shame....


----------



## Amber4

About 13/14 months :flower:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

about 14 months.. :)


----------



## newmommy23

We had been together 4 years when I got pregnant.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

We'd been together a year before we conceived Robyn, we'd been living together in a place of our own for 4 months too. 

We'd been together 2.5 years before we conceived Logan.


----------



## omgamandaa

2 years 3 months


----------



## loveme_x

babycakes16 said:


> 2 and a half years, but its like it counts for nothing because OH still doesnt want me to keep this baby, i'm going through hell with him right nw and there are sum girls on here who have the most supportive OHs and have only been together a few months.
> 
> As for the age, well thats rubbish as well we all know that has nothing to do with it really. If someones going to be a s*** parent then i don't think age really makes a difference...coz no matter what your mentality was like b4, having a baby should be enough to make u change :shrug:

Ikr?!!! Me and my FOB was together for 2 years and a half broke up in may concieved in june & he brought it up! I wishh i had someone soo supportive :\


----------



## amygwen

With my first pregnancy it was only 3 months but we started having sex like the day after we started talking and we both weren't very careful so it's a shock I didn't get pregnant sooner really. With my last pregnancy we were together like 1.5 years.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

7 months... :S


----------



## Mb2012

We were on and off dating for about 2 years I got pregnant 3 months after we started hanging out again, about two months after we officially became a couple :dohh: all the time beforehand we were together and suddenly when it's the least amount of time we've dated for I get pregnant :haha:


----------



## qwerry

Me and FOB had been together for about a year and a half before i got pregnant.
Older people can be so obnoxious ! urgh, but yea a year and a half together before we found out i was pregnant:flow:


----------



## beanzz

I'd just dumped my cheating ex :growlmad: and then met my current OH we started seeing eachother for a month and a bit then made it 'official' beginning of May :cloud9:... Found out i was 4 weeks pregnant in July :haha: soo i guess that makes it about 2 months?


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Me & my FOB concived the 1st time we DTD & that was before we got into a relationship but we started going out the next day :dohh: but we was together about a month when I got my :bfp: :blush::dohh:


----------



## nicolefx

Just over 2 years :). x


----------



## we can't wait

About 2.5 years.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just over a year  xx


----------



## Lyssx

Over 2 years.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh and I was with OH three months before I slept with him! Maybe I'm just mean :haha: xx


----------



## SarahMUMMY

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh and I was with OH three months before I slept with him! Maybe I'm just mean :haha: xx

i made my OH wait 5 months befor we slept together :/ that must make me meaner :dohh: x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

We were together exactly a year before i got pregnant.. Found out a few 4days before his birthday :flower:
Xx


----------



## nicolefx

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh and I was with OH three months before I slept with him! Maybe I'm just mean :haha: xx

Same .. I think it might even have been 4 months pmsl :haha:. I was a virgin, terrified of sex and didn't want to have sex until I was sure his reputation of being a player didn't apply to me :thumbup:. x


----------



## zlrckbdp

Nade..Tadpole said:


> We were together exactly a year before i got pregnant.. Found out a few 4days before his birthday :flower:
> Xx

aw, that's sweet.
We found out on fathers day, when I showed OH the test, he said "You gotta buy me something, it's fathers day today, and I'm a Dad!"
I passed out. :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

My OH and I had only been back together for a few weeks when I got pregnant with Aiden. :blush: We dated for about a month and then broke up for a month and when we got back together, it was only a few weeks later that I got my :bfp: We must have done something right, though, because 4 1/2 years later we're still together and expecting our third. :haha::thumbup:


----------



## poonibby

a little over a year :D


----------



## jemmie1994

Nade..Tadpole said:


> We were together exactly a year before i got pregnant.. Found out a few 4days before his birthday :flower:
> Xx

i found out on john's birthday i didnt want tell him felt really guilty for some reason :wacko: but he figured it out anyway


----------



## kittycat18

We had been together almost 2 years :flow: Nearly 3 years now.


----------



## Gee123

We were together for three years until we started getting physical then it only took us one time to get pregnant. AND i was a virgin. pretty unluckly, huh? I think it's nice tho, its my first time for everything with the love of my life. I'm happy :D


----------



## Lucie95

Only about a month :S


----------



## RaRa392

me and fob were together for 2 years


----------



## zlrckbdp

Gee123 said:


> We were together for three years until we started getting physical then it only took us one time to get pregnant. AND i was a virgin. pretty unluckly, huh? I think it's nice tho, its my first time for everything with the love of my life. I'm happy :D

I'd say that's pretty lucky! :haha:
Your baby was obviously meant to be.. although, every baby is..


----------



## JLJH

I was with FOB for 10 months before I fell pregnant.
We then continued to date until 14 months & we didn't break-up because of the baby at all.
People are so judgmental sometimes -___-


----------



## purple_kiwi

just over 2 years, now at like 4


----------



## JLFx3

i was only with my OH for 5 months when i found out i was 10 weeks pregnant it was unplanned and i did wish it happened later in the future but im 33 weeks been with my OH for a year now and wouldn't want it any different! :)

i don't think there's any right time to have a baby because you never no what's going to happen in the future.
Just wish people would stop being so judgemental on young mums we are just as good as any and sooner or later they will realise! x


----------



## JustSmile

We have been friends for about 4 years, then after being together for 3months he proposed :blush: and then i fell pregnant at 7months and i love him and my LO more than anything! :cloud9: x


----------



## firstimemom19

not even a month, i got my last period the day before we started dating and he broke up with me. i'm 5 weeks pregnant now.


----------



## secxi.mama

6 months. Now been together for almost 10 months.


----------



## TaraxSophia

About 6 months...i wanted to take it slow as we were each others first times, i got pregnant the first time we did it...its not surprising as we didnt really think about any birth control options, we just got caught up in the moment :blush: But there was never a doubt in our minds that we wanted to keep her/him (we obvs didnt know at the time) And now i have a beauiful baby girl who turned 1 on the 2nd of november :flower:


----------



## ONoez2010

8months :/


----------



## Clairey1983

we have been together 7 years (married for one) but always said if I had fallen preggers at any point in our relationship it wouldnt have mattered! Just had a busy 7 years, holidays, nights out travelling ect!!


----------



## Pregnant_2012

OH and i have been together to years but sexually active for a year.


----------



## Mistylee

A month. Haha! I know that sounds terrible...but what else do teenagers do in their relationships? Not only that but regardless of whether I look like a tramp or whatever, it was the most amazing decision I made because of where Oh and I are now. I wouldn't have changed anything. <3


----------



## babymomma37

I was with my OH 3 months before i got pregnant then we got married 4 months later. Now we have currently been together 10 months and happy as ever :)


----------



## 060509.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh and I was with OH three months before I slept with him! Maybe I'm just mean :haha: xx

My bf and I waited like 4 months before we had sex, but we were both virgins :haha:. We'd been together for 2 years and nearly 3 months when we found out I was pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## KelseyRose05

OH and I were together on and off for about eight months when we found out I was pregnant. Yeah I know the ''on and off'' thing sounds bad but since finding out, we haven't split once, and our relationship is amazing and I wouldn't trade it for anything. :flower:


----------



## blamesydney

One month. :dohh: Two by the time I found out. But thats alright, because he gave me a lovely little girl. :happydance:


----------



## 17thy

We were together for about 7 months before we got pregnant the first time. Over 2 and a half years when we got pregnant with this baby :)


----------



## JessicaAnne

4 months with Evie and 2 years with this one! 

And tbh I think if we wasn't going to work out we would of split up while I was pregnant with Evie :)


----------



## jaydensmommy9

mommie2be said:


> hahah, uhm, like a month and a half - two months.
> you guys make me look bad. :haha:

dont feel bad it took one month if that :) but now we are married and he was my first so no i wasnt a slut and we are pregnant with baby #2


----------



## JJandPix

10 months :) I would'nt change it for the world though.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

9 months with the first pregnancy. A little over a year with the second.


----------



## BeckiiAndBump

I was only with my OH for 2 months. But we knew each other for a year so it wasn't like we were strangers. The point is we love each other and we're happy. That's all that matters :)


----------



## SusannLynnn

For the first pregnancy we were together for about 9 months, 10 by the time we found out. And now I'm pregnant with baby #2 and we've been together two years and 3 months. And still going strong !! :happydance:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

A year and 3 months.


----------



## MaybeP

We were together a year and a half when we found out and it's our 2 year anniversary next Saturday. We count our anniversary from the first day we met because we slept together that night and we've lived together ever since.. odd I know!! ahaha


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

we were together 8 months , Feb . 4th was our 1 year anniversary <3


----------



## KatVM

A year and 5 month When we found out :) will be 2 years a month before baby comes.


----------



## Ayannaplus1

On and off for 7 months:/


----------



## lil_mama_415

2 weeks!!!!


----------



## BunNtheOven

1 year and 2 months and something.. and i'm due on our 2 year anv.


----------



## ashleypauline

a month haha...well actually a month when i found out i was pregnant...apparently like a week when i got pregnant


----------



## X__Kimberly

3 months
but we were talking for 2 months before we got together. 

Now our one year is this march.


----------



## octosquishy

Well, him and I started dating on March 27th
We got married on August 13th
and Isiah is due on March 10th.

My EDC was in June, so, a little less than 3 months. But I also have to defend the fact that him and I were already engaged and had been living together for 2 months at this time.

Honestly, I do think it's best to wait a bit until you really, REALLY know someone, and trust me you don't know someone as well as you think you do until you live with them and get to know all of their disgusting dirty little habits lol.


----------



## Emma11511

ahh! We moved pretty quick to be honest!
OH is 10 years older than me! I was 17 and he was 27 when we got together last March. I moved in after 2 weeks, we were engaged after 3 months and together 9 months when I got pregnant :)


----------



## Ilse

17 months exactly, but we were friends for about 5 years before we started dating! I know we'll stay together, I just know it.


----------



## teenmommy2be

i was with my boyfriend for 3 years and 7 months before we got pregnant, it will be four years in may<3


----------



## xxchloexx

Almost 2 years xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Umm over 3 years before I got pregnant and will be 6 years this summer. :)


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Just under 2 years.


----------



## Mellie1988

I'd been with my OH for 1 year and 3 months when pregnant with DD and 3 years and 3 months when I got pregnant with DS. We have been together 7 years this November :D 

X


----------



## BethCharlotte

Mistylee said:


> A month. Haha! I know that sounds terrible...but what else do teenagers do in their relationships? Not only that but regardless of whether I look like a tramp or whatever, it was the most amazing decision I made because of where Oh and I are now. I wouldn't have changed anything. <3

It was the same for me, just a month! it doesnt sound terrible, Everything happens for a reason :) everyone gave me shit for me and OH not being together long but i wouldnt change anything- so happy! <3


----------



## Lauraxamy

We'd been together just over 6 months with our first pregnancy, and just over two years with our second :)


----------



## casann

5 months with my first and 2 years with second and we're lucky enough to still be going strong :) x


----------



## MarissaFaith

hmm.. we started dating in Feb of 2010... I got pregnant sometime in Sept 2011... So about a year and a half.

Although I'm surprised I didn't get pregnant sooner, we stopped using protection like a little less then a year after we started dating. :blush:


----------



## tryin4baby

had been with fob for 1 year and 7 months when we found out, now we've been split up for 3/4 months.


----------



## somegirl

With my daughter I was with her dad for about a year before getting pregnant. I'm pregnant with my second and we have been together for 7 months... But I know he is the one for me :)


----------



## Passionfruitz

We had been dating over a year when we found out. May 9th will mark our second year. It feels like we've been together longer since I've known him for almost 7 yrs.


----------



## kysja94

4 years, almost to the date.


----------

